
Ask HN: WFH because of the pandemic? What is the most challenging task for you? - feriforgacs
If you just started to work from home because of the current situation, what are the most challenging tasks for you in your day to day life?
What is something that was really easy previously and became painful as you started to work remotely?
======
lysium
My main point was telling my family I am not available although I am
physically present.

Next was not to do housework in between. It always takes longer than I
anticipate.

~~~
feriforgacs
Are you still following your normal daily schedule (eg. wake up the same time,
dress up for work, pretend like go to work, etc) or you've set up a new one
for this situation?

~~~
lysium
Same routine, except I don’t leave the house. I’m thinking about actually
doing that. :-)

I learned it helps my mind to get into “work“ mode when I put on my office
clothes. Not so much if I stay in a T-shirt.

------
neilsimp1
Motivation.My wife and one of our friends says the same thing. It is very
difficult to stay focused and actually do work. It's difficult to care.

~~~
feriforgacs
Do you think that's because you are home (which is not the place for work
usually) or because you have fewer things to do? Or instead of work, you are
focusing on what's happening in the world right now?

~~~
neilsimp1
It's so many things.

\- We just moved, so I'd rather be unpacking and organizing our stuff.

\- I'm sitting at my home PC, where I normally work on fun projects that I
care about, or play games, etc. There are two projects I am itching to do
right now that I _could_ be doing at my computer, but instead, I'm reading
work emails.

\- I am admittedly a bit burnout from my actual job right now.

\- Three cats who want to climb all over me and my computer desk all day, and
a dog who wants to play and go outside all provide excellent distractions.

~~~
feriforgacs
That sounds like a lot to deal with. Have you tried to mix your normal work
with housework? Eg. working on work-related things from 9 to 11, do some
unpacking and organizing from 11 to 12, back to normal work from 12 to 13, so
on and so forth. While you are away from your computer, you can check your
mails on your phone for "urgent" messages, so if someone really needs you, you
can go back to your pc. That's probably not going to solve the issue with your
pets :D But maybe it can help with all the other stuff.

------
smarri
Working more hours than I normally would

